# Impression/Pics Blackline ATV Plow Electric/Hydraulic



## resp-essentials (Nov 5, 2009)

Real nice plow and very easy to install. I have posted an album of detailed pictures and did this so that others can get info on this plow. I got very few and mixed opinions when I searched for Blackline Plows on the internet.
It looks awesome and is the only plow like it on the market. It has a hydraulic power angling system and you can even get a full hydraulic version with float mode.
Email me with any questions and where to purchase one.


----------



## Xforce 1 (Dec 29, 2008)

How much something like that go for? I'm a large commercial pusher but I did land a subdivision with 72 driveways and sidewalks. They don't want any trucks on drives, only streets.


----------



## resp-essentials (Nov 5, 2009)

This runs about $1600 for the plow, electric lift actuator and hydraulic power angle.
The mounts are another $100
There are many options you can go for including a full hydraulic model...but that is rather expensive.
I think it is well worth it...I had a Cycle Country plow and by the time you buy everything you are at about $800 without a power angle and then you have a very light plow anyway. 
ussmileyflag


----------



## Badgerland WI (Dec 3, 2008)

I've been a BlackLine dealer for awhile now and you are correct...it is the only system of its kind and they pioneered the "downforce" concept. In the ATV/UTV world, BlackLine is one of the heaviest-duty systems you can get (especially the new full-hydraulic 4-way system). They also provide one of the most complete packages for easy installation (even the full hydro system).




























There are 4 different plow systems available, with the power-up/down (and downforce)standard.


----------



## resp-essentials (Nov 5, 2009)

*Blackline Plow Impressions*

The only thing I noticed thus far with the Blackline Plow is that with the power angle, it angles all the way to the left, but when angling right, the cylinder stops preventing it from fully angle to the right. Is this adjustable? or is it that the cylinder location prevents this. I would imagine that you would see the same issue on the mini-trucks since it really is the same as the ATV version. I see that the cylinder can't be adjusted or moved, but just wondering if you had any feedback on this since you are a dealer...thanks very much.
ussmileyflag


----------



## Badgerland WI (Dec 3, 2008)

This has been the only issue / "complaint" I've had with the power angle. While it is not adjustable, here's a tip: you can flip the power angle ram around to get a little more additional angulation. The secret is to get the cylinder

I've talked to the Director over at BlackLine about this very issue and we're hoping to get a change on the "tree" itself to set-back the power angle ram mount an inch or two.

This is a clearer shot of the full-hydro system new for this year, but uses the exact same power angle configuration.


----------



## resp-essentials (Nov 5, 2009)

Thanks...setting back the tree would probably require a little bit longer ram. If you move the tree back then it may not angle the other way if the piston length isn't increased. I will try what you said to get a bit more angulation.


----------



## Badgerland WI (Dec 3, 2008)

I have worked out a solution with BlackLine for this issue.

Please email me your contact information and I will arrange getting a part sent to you at no charge that is easily installed on your plow to correct the right angle degree.

Email me at: [email protected]

Please include your shipping address and we will take care of you.


----------

